# Ask out girl from work



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

So a very interesting/pretty woman from work has shown interest in 'ole sherbert. I have not pursued other girls in the past, well, cuz I wasn't sure if it was something i could handle. This time, I feel up to it. 

Sooo what the hell? I feel like it's time to get on the saddle and see what this dating thing is all aboot. Next time I see her I am gonna ask her out for a cuppa joe. I gotta make an effort.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

go for it. let us know what happens, please? you are a great guy, interesting, think deep thoughts, creative, and your name is sherbert. Of course she's showing some interest.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Not to mention good-looking leonardess. You forgot to mention that! :roll
Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate the support. 


ooof I backed out.. my mouth was full of Pete's hot flavored potato chips at the time. The idea of having BBQ chip breath made me timid. We ended up talking about our hair, it was a riveting conversation. Groan. That's OK.. next time. I'm not asking her to move in with me, it's just a date. I can do it.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Well at least you had a great conversation. But I'm sure you'll see her again, and then go in for the attack. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck with the asking out, hope you manage to go through with it  (and that she says yes!)


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Aw I'm sure she'll want to go out with you, good luck next time, you can do it! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

So I asked for her number today! After thinking long and hard about a poetic introduction, I decided to skip that and just come out and ask, "would you go out with me sometime? Coffee maybe?" followed by, "what's your number?" I paced for a few minutes before working up the courage, but it was the perfect time to ask: few customers, she was alone stocking a shelf, and I had just finished out my shift. 

Oh and I got her number! :clap I'm gonna wait a bit to call.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's excellent, well done! I think you've made my day, haha. I hope all goes well!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

keep thinking about approaching and eventually you'll do it and then do it again and again


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sherbert said:


> So I asked for her number today! After thinking long and hard about a poetic introduction, I decided to skip that and just come out and ask, "would you go out with me sometime? Coffee maybe?" followed by, "what's your number?" I paced for a few minutes before working up the courage, but it was the perfect time to ask: few customers, she was alone stocking a shelf, and I had just finished out my shift.
> 
> Oh and I got her number! :clap I'm gonna wait a bit to call.


well done! ....you handsome devil you.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Well done mate, your a braver man than I. Would like to do this myself....(when I feel I actually have something to offer lol). Good luck!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I am happy.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww that's awesome  Hope things go well from here


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

Good job man! I wish I could have the same courage.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

ladofmad said:


> Good job man! I wish I could have the same courage.


Well, if you were to ask me if I would be ready to date a year ago, I would probably have said no. It just seemed 'right' and our mutual attraction has made things easier. A lot of that is luck, but I also acknowledge that I could have easily ignored advances and flirtations.

When it comes down to it, you gotta take the risk. It really helps if you have some _clues, _but I have been turned down before even when I thought there were signs. If she does say no, at least you won't have that lingering 'what if?'.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Good luck, get that fear out of your way. but be careful, you know what they all say about dating a co-worker...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

gotta know when happens next...congrats man


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep us posted!!!!!!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL I thought this thread died out! Errrm well, I wrote four blogs about our interaction and the events leading up to it. Although I recently locked one of them to respect this woman's privacy. We went on a date, which went pretty well. We held hands and told eachother about our lives. The expereince was genuinely one of the best that I have had in a long, long time. When I realized that I wanted to ask her out again, she called back
and decided it wouldn't be fair (to me) and it was unwise for her to get into another relationship. Given her situation, I have to agree, even though it was a miserable day after. I fought really hard not too shoot myself in the foot.. just to do.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like she wanted rebound sex, and you were just too much of a nice guy


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Zeeshan said:


> Sounds like she wanted rebound sex, and you were just too much of a nice guy


You may be right, but I don't think I could just screw her w/o wanting more. If we didn't know each other already-- if she didn't spill out her life story to me, then maybe. That's not how it happened though, which is unfortunate cuz she is fine.


----------

